# Floating snails



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everyone. its been a while since i have had any problems with my tanks but i have a 5 gallon in my office and it started getting algea so i bought 2 small white snails to help. i was out friday and came in this morning to find them both floating at the top of the tank. i have read up a few times on this in the past and it doesnt seem to be much of a problem i guess but one of them is actually open and floating like he cants to sink but cant. has anyone ever had this happen? the other is not dead as it doesnt not smell horrible any suggestions?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Sometimes they just do that. They also sometimes just lay on the bottom half open like that. I think they are sleeping or something. ;-)


----------

